# Outgoing mail...



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*0306 1070 0002 3029 7789

0306 1070 0002 3029 7772

0306 1070 0002 3029 7765

0306 1070 0002 3029 7758

0306 1070 0002 3029 7741

0306 1070 0002 3029 7734*


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

You're colorfully insane! Watch out peoples....


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is a big wave of bombs there.

Nice ones Dave.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

You so crazy!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

The postman had to make a special trip for these... :ss


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I do believe Dave wants some poor bastards to "taste the rainbow"


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> I do believe Dave wants some poor bastards to "taste the rainbow"


6 boxes of 









:r


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

BIGWAVED = *TSUNAMI*

You Da Man!!


----------



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

View attachment 12369


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Prozac_Puros said:


> View attachment 12369


NICE! :tu


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Go get 'em Dave!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Yikes!!! Here comes the pain!! :tu


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

Mmmmm....skittles flavored cigars....


Anyway, damn there's been a lot of ordinance fired off lately!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Go get em Dave..


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

someone is going to get really wet...


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Watch your butts... the midgets packed moise bombs...


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

That's the way to do it.......cluster bomb the bastages!!! :gn


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Can't wait to see the carnage. :tu


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Watch out!!
The midgets are coming,

the midgets are coming!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Head for higher ground, TIDAL WAVE:r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

_*One more for good measure...*_

*0306 1070 0002 3029 7796*


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

YIKES!!! :gn


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Mushroom clouds should start popping up any time now. :ss


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I checked and saw 5 hits, so there are still a couple in the air...


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> I checked and saw 5 hits, so there are still a couple in the air...


Dangit, DG, you got me all excited, but, alas matey, there are only 4 that landed that I can see. I know two of them too. :tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

12stones said:


> Dangit, DG, you got me all excited, but, alas matey, there are only 4 that landed that I can see. I know two of them too. :tu


Check the single one that went off the next day... and I am sure I know a few of those as well...


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Check the single one that went off the next day... and I am sure I know a few of those as well...


I did, that was the fourth one. The first three haven't landed of a total of seven. Quit making me doubt myself, dabnamit. :ss


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

12stones said:


> I did, that was the fourth one. The first three haven't landed of a total of seven. Quit making me doubt myself, dabnamit. :ss


chit... I must of copied and pasted the same number twice... oh well still three in the air.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Jungle beware:
A big wave of bombs coming at them from BigWaved.
:tu


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> chit... I must of copied and pasted the same number twice... oh well still three in the air.


It's all good...well, unless you're one of the unsuspecting victims. :tu


----------

